# Yearling Nigerian dwarf-considering



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Her dam took until her second Kidding to point th teats back in. The la guy said she is promising.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone want to give opinion . How much likely is she going to mature and fill out and look better?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Yearling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Is she a daughter of the other doe? They seem to be built very similar.

I don't feel like she is going to change too much, more freshenings might bring her teats in a bit though.

Here's my critique for her.

Body pros:
-Neck blends smoothly into shoulders
-Front legs appear to be well placed under shoulders
-Great body length
-Strong back pasterns
-Nice body depth for her age
-Good rear leg angulation
-Legs/feet don't toe out

Body cons:
-Slight dip in chine?
-Steep rump
- Wish her rump was longer
-Front pasterns could be stronger
-Lacks width

Udder pros: 
-Great size for an FF
-Nice medial for an FF
-Decent rear attachments (could be better though),

Udder cons:
-Low escutcheon 
-Teats wing out and are placed too far forward
-Fore udder could blend better

Hope this helps you decide! Will she add any improvements to your current herd? 😊


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thankyou! actually i dont think she is related if she is its very far back. she is a very good price in my opinion but i dont want to go backwards in my herd either. she is bred to a buck with does with really good rumps.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

No problem! Okay, I thought for sure they had to of been related, guess not though. What do the udders behind the buck she is bred to look like? Do they complement hers? That's good the buck comes from goats with level rumps. If she's a good price and the udders on the buck's side look good, then I think you should definitely consider her! You could even keep a doeling of her if she has one.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i can ask for a video. i am really trying to get some color in my herd. wethers sell so much better if they have blue eyes or at least some white... but see this keeps happening i see plain goats that interest me


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Haha! Yep, that's usually how it goes for me too! I just have to remind myself that blue eyes, flash, moonspots, etc. won't fill the bucket, do well in shows, have good conformation... They sure are beautiful to look at though! 😍 And seem to sell before you even list them.

Maybe once you see the udders behind the buck, you'll know if it's meant to be or not.

Figure out what's the most important to you for your herd. If you have a feeling she isn't the right one, then she probably isn't - go with your gut. 

By the way, I think you have some very beautiful, flashy goats!!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

okay so i guess i didnt post this before-
la
V++vav++ +vvA she said she was over fill fresh and had a flat udder. i know her moms teats pointed down next freshening. her RA 30, RUH 34 and RUA 24.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

okay so the buck she is bred to dam recieved a +VEE87, dams sire EEE 92.
I did fib, she is related by old mountain farm cernunnos great grand sire i think. and the other does sire is omf cernunnos.
this does sires dam also recieved an E but i think it was when she was older, not sure if she had any younger scores.and this does dams dam has an E in mammary...


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

daisymay said:


> RA 30, RUH 34 and RUA 24.


Sorry, not sure what this means...

Well, sounds like she and the buck come from a great udder lines! Are you able to get udder pictures from the buck's side?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

sorry
RA is rump angle
RUH is rear udder height
RUA is rear udder arch


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ahh, now I get it! She has pretty good scores for RA and RUH!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

well i decided to get her. i couldnt very much just bring one home right.... she also tells me she retained her daughter by hetlandcreek zz black hawk and would give me a discount for her.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

she also said she bred her to this guy as his parents are wider and have good foreudder


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awesome!! Make sure to post pictures of all your new additions when you get them!! 😍


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

both does due in feb, so i will have a buisy month. 
- there needs to be a smiley under a table.... i told myself no more does...i am weak....


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Goat Math _always _win.....no matter what you say to yourself.... 😅


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i know right...even when counting out the money for the hay... i still think what is one more....


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

when feeding my dog i always think.. you know what your food is $5 for basic every day only two pounds of meat mix not counting all the extras and what do you give me? a headache... chasing goats( i hope this ends soon), chewing on the nice newly painted house, if i somehow forget to leave something outside (bucket,towel, anything) she will shred it, digging holes in the yard thinking somehow she can get the moles and my all time favorite running up to you with her mouth open... those pointy teeth hurt. but then..... she gives you those sad eyes, excited to see me when i get home... follows me around when i have a day off.... keeps the big bad predators away... and is always happy... plus she drools when she knows im going to feed her... haha.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

daisymay said:


> when feeding my dog i always think.. you know what your food is $5 for basic every day only two pounds of meat mix not counting all the extras and what do you give me? a headache... chasing goats( i hope this ends soon), chewing on the nice newly painted house, if i somehow forget to leave something outside (bucket,towel, anything) she will shred it, digging holes in the yard thinking somehow she can get the moles and my all time favorite running up to you with her mouth open... those pointy teeth hurt. but then..... she gives you those sad eyes, excited to see me when i get home... follows me around when i have a day off.... keeps the big bad predators away... and is always happy... plus she drools when she knows im going to feed her... haha.


Wait....do me and you have the EXACT same dog!?!?! Lol! Sure sounds exactly like my boy. 🙄🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I like her. The two things that improve with subsequent freshening are teat placement and foreudder so she is promising. Goats stand funny in the milk stand and it’s not always a fair evaluation of confirmation, also young does change SO much in there first couple of years… I would definitely see what she adds. She could look glorious by age 3 vs a yearling … or not.. but we always hope for the best


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

well she looks better then the photo, she is long and gangly type. looks like a teenager.she is super sweet too.


----------

